# The Most Polite and Angriest Game I Own - No Thanks!



## Umbran (Sep 1, 2013)

Your text is coming up dark grey.  On the Black skin, it is unreadable.  You might want to make sure you're not carrying formatting into your posts, so the forum software can assign proper text color for whatever skin the user is reading in.


----------



## Jhaelen (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm not sure if they qualify as tiny games, but I enjoy playing 'Seven Wonders', 'Dominion', or 'Race for the Galaxy' to start an evening of board (and/or card) games.
If (or while) we're only two, I currently like to play the Star Wars LCG - though that's definitely not a 'tiny game', but it plays very fast, so it qualifies as a 'warm-up' game for greater things to come.


----------



## Nytmare (Sep 2, 2013)

My top ten favorite/most played, tiny games would be Resistance, Hive, Guillotine, Lord of the Fries, San Juan, Innovation, Cosmic Wimpout, Dixit, Roll Through the Ages, and Citadels.

Those are in no particular order, but Resistance and San Juan would be somewhere near the top.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Sep 3, 2013)

Lord of the Fries by Cheap Ass Games.
Give me the Brain.
Get Out!


----------

